# First Cheese Smoke! with Q-View



## fyrfyter (Nov 4, 2012)

Even though I didn't know Scarbelly, and I looked back and never had any interaction with him. Seeing how much he meant to this site made me dedicate this smoke to him today.

First cheese smoke today, been wanting to do it and finally had some time and a vacuum sealer to do it.

Pre Smoke













IMG_0733.jpg



__ fyrfyter
__ Nov 4, 2012






Mild Cheddar Pepper JackMozzarella     
Colby Jack
Colby
Using Pitmaster's choice pellets for 2 hours.

Starting temp was 38F

Finished Product













IMG_0737.jpg



__ fyrfyter
__ Nov 4, 2012






Finish temp was 39F

I did notice that even though the outside temps were low, I need to use an ice bowl because the pepper jack and the colby jack did get some browning on the bottom and started to melt through the grates.

Total time in the smoke was 2 hours

Now the long lonely wait in the refrigerator.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice tribute cheese smoke fyrfyter!
Now the long impatient wait till you get to try it out...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice Looking Cheese


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you MossyMO.

Thank you Todd, couldn't of done it without you.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome ! As you browse around the Forum think you will find the information and "secrets" of some of the best smoking chefs (amateur and professional),lots of great recipes, and just good ol plain folks who you feel like you have known all your life. Everyone likes to see the pictures and the play by play !   If you are looking for advice or criticism, just ask....everyone here is here to enjoy their passion for smoking and cooking and making new friends


----------



## roller (Nov 13, 2012)

Now the wait !!!


----------



## bigfoote (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice tribute.  I'm a newbie (less than a week) and didn't know Scarbelly, but have already benefited from reading some of his contributions.  I know we will all miss him.  I've only done cold smoke a couple of times [Moved to the North (Hot Springs Village, AR) about 6 years ago from Baton Rouge, LA, as I never heard of such a thing before a few years ago, and today is the first time I knew you were supposed to wait two weeks, thanks to Scarbelly's comment in another post.  I thought the smoke flavor was a little mild.  I can't wait to smoke some cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice tribute.  Yes now the waiting game.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice! Now you gotta wait!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice, you're gonna love the taste. If you get a chance to find some Jarlsberg Swiss , try it, sooooo good. Better than just Swiss , a bit higher, but worth it...

As for softer cheeses, I tried placing them in the Freezer for 30min. or so, worked nice, no melting or softning.

have fun and...


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, the wife is actually the one not being able to handle the wait, she keeps counting down the days until we can taste one.

Had a minor mishap with my pepper jack, her grandma thought it was moldy and threw it away earlier this week, but for reasons not being spoke of here (wife threw out her retainer) we ended up going through the bag of garbage and ended finding the cheese still vacuum sealed. Now this may sound silly but how long would the cheese be good for sitting at room temperature in a vacuum sealed package?

Once again thank you for all your help.


----------



## bigfoote (Nov 18, 2012)

I wouldn't think twice about eating cheese that had been vacuum packed and left at room temp for days.  I know many people who just cut off the mold (me included at times) and eat cheese.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Nov 18, 2012)

Get through the waiting period and then enjoy your newest addiction.  Looks great!


----------



## fyrfyter (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok thanks I know it wasn't moldy. She thought it was because it was pepper jack cheese.


----------

